# Husky Generator



## rte cat (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a Husky 4000 watt peak, 3750 continuous watt generator.
It has the L14 30 receptacle and just a regular 110 outlet.
The 110 outlet was broke so I replaced it With a 20 amp 110 outlet.
Looked to be the same as the original one. I was very careful to hook up the wires the same way. when I got done I started it up and turned the breaker
on and it trips. I took it back apart and there are 2 black wires that I thought 
went to the hot side of the receptacle. When I checked the voltage one is 110 and one is 220. I left the 220 unhooked and it works fine. Any idea where that wire should go? Anyone know where I can get a wire diagram?
I did not touch any wires on the L 14 receptacle.
Thanks,
Vance


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

The OEM plug you removed would have had the jumper cut between the top an bottom on the hot side. Many small gen sets are wired that way so as to prevent all the 120Vac from being on the same leg. If you still have the old one look at it closely.


----------

